# Starting A Rescue...



## Schatzi09 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey All, so i've been thinking about this alot the past few months and really am thinking this is something i want to do. As many people here i have a special place in my heart for GSD's and it breaks my heart seeing these beautiful dogs in kill shelters. I live in Cincinnati, Ohio and have noticed that there are limited GSD rescues in this area. So my question is, what does it take to start a rescue shelter? Maybe im thinking to big here but if anyone can point me in the right direction to start this that would be well appraciated. I know im sure finding a place for the actual rescue would be first on my list, but im sure there are permits i would have to aquire amoung other things as well. Any advise would be great help, i figured this would be the perfect place to start. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a thread on the topic:
How did your rescue get started? - GermanShepherdHome.net

Here are two lists of GSD rescues (constantly changing, so never utd):
Lists of GSD rescue organiations - GermanShepherdHome.net

If you are new to rescue, and there is no GSD rescue in your wider area, I'd start by joining an all breed rescue and eventually become their GSD person, or volunteer at your local shelter, and learning the ropes.

To operate a successful rescue organization takes money, knowledge, many different skills, experience in a wide range of fields, and a team of people.

It's great that you are planning to DO and ACT in rescue! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Schatzi09 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks so much! thats a big help! Your probably right though to find a rescue and get my foot in the door there then maybe think bigger after some actual rescue experence.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I would definitely slow down and get some really good solid footing on the ins and outs of how good, reputable rescues are run and then go from there.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Most rescues don't have a physical building where the animals are housed until adoption. Most rescues are made up of individual foster homes, all operating under the same organizational structure. 

As the other responses have said, the best way to get started is to affiliate yourself with an established, reputable rescue and learn the ropes that way. It takes so many different skill sets!
Sheilah


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

A couple of us worked with a rescue based in MD and got our feet wet learning the rescue ropes while affiliated with that group.

We started out small - just a couple of us sitting at a card table at Petsmart on Friday evenings with a donation jar (which was a coffee can covered with GSD photos) and I would usually have one of my dogs along with us. The word slowly got out and we found more and more folks willing to help. We've grown a bit since those days!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

RunShepherdRun said:


> Here's a thread on the topic:
> How did your rescue get started? - GermanShepherdHome.net
> 
> Here are two lists of GSD rescues (constantly changing, so never utd):
> ...


I agree!


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

It is tough just to foster at times make sure you know what your getting into. Like said above volunteer at a shelter learn the ropes it takes a lot, and it can be heartbreaking and Extremely rewarding also.


----------



## Schatzi09 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks so much! All great advise, anyone know of any shepherd rescues in cincinnati, the only one I know of is shepherd haven.


----------

